# 18 lbs. Pork Butts with hourly Temperature Log



## rtbbq2 (Apr 15, 2012)

Sam's Club Pork Butts $1.58 per pound. Worth the membership alone just for the pleasure to buy their meat.







Out of the fridge at 4:00 am all rubbed up and ready for a little injection. This time I used Jeff's rub but I added

the following. 1 tbls each of cumin, granulated ancho peppers and turmeric. I also added 1/2 cup of Willinghams

Wham spicey Cajun rub. I always mix the rub at least two days prior so all the spices mix together. I usually stir

the rub mixture several times a day or shake the container. 







I kind of neglected my picture taking duties this time around. Forgot to shoot these and now one is already foiled.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





These butts were nice sixed both just an oz or so shy of 9lbs. OK let me share my foil sauce with you.

3 cups apple juice

1 stick butter

2 tbls my rub

1/2 cup ea. Brown sugar and white sugar

1/2 cup honey

1/4 cup Captain Morgan Spiced Rum

2 tbls mollasses

1/8 cup ea. balsamic vinegar & wine vinegar

2 tbls fresh minced garlic

2 tbls Moore's Marinade

1 tbls ea. Tiger sauce and Pickapeppa sauce

I conbined all ingredience and brought it to a boil. Then reduced the heat and let is simmer for 20 minutes to evaporate some of the liguid so the sauce thickened some.

I only used about 1/2 of the mixutre and split it between both of the foiled butts. I reserved the rest about a pint jar to mix with the pulled pork. I turned out that I didn't need the extra pint of sauce but I will use it when I reheat the pork after it has been frozen and

thawed and reheated. I love it!..................
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	











I did a log this time to watch my progress. It is hard to remember where the temp was an hour ago. Notice the stall

at 2:00pm on the Maverick left chart and the Campfirs chart at 2:00 pm. This was fun charting the progress. Try it!

The first one was done in 11.5 hours and the second one the smaller one took 13 hours. Go figure...
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	











Here is the first butt after it rested for and hour and pulled to perfection. I forgot to take pics of the second OOoops!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	











All 18lbs bagged up and ready for the freezer. I usually make 1.5lb. bags. I should have my vacuum sealer next week

and bags from Lisa...Check out her web site. Good people...http://shop.vacuumsealersunlimited.com/


----------



## pops6927 (Apr 15, 2012)

Great price!  Is that their every day price or a special?


----------



## rtbbq2 (Apr 15, 2012)

Sam's....It's their everday price. I smoke two about once a month and the price is always the same..


----------



## fife (Apr 15, 2012)

Looks great


----------



## frosty (Apr 15, 2012)

Great job!  Nuttin' wrong at all!!!!!


----------



## joshbamf (May 16, 2012)

Like the temperature log idea. Im gonna have to borrow that.


----------

